# Teddy Bear Puppies?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I know these are mixes - and to be avoided but what the heck is a Teddy Bear Puppy? Anybody know? I believe there is some maltese mixed in there? Don't worry, I don't want one I am just curious what they are made up of....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's what I find when I googled Teddy Bear Pups


Shichon Teddy Bear Puppies


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They are cute and I had to laugh when they said they acknowledge they are not purebred but the they do not view the Imperial "teacup" Shih Tzu as a breed
and therefore we do not nor will not breed to produce a "teacup"
size dog.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

They are cute, I went to the available puppies, geez she has two litters and two more in April and May:w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just looked at them also. They are mutts! The puppies are adorable, but I don't think the adults were necessarily cute. But, of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

A mini teddy bear is supposedly a maltese/shih tzu mix.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

My rescue Symon I was told is what is known as a "Teddy Bear" I have also seen them called Shichon or a Bizchu. He 5 years old and about 12 lbs. I think he is beautiful. I will say the coat is a little bit of a challenge. He has a Tzu tail face and ears but the rest is curly bichon coat. 









Though he is a "mutt" we would never tell him this! He definitely has the attitude of a Tzu but the quirkiness of a bichon and we love him very much. He has been the best household ambassador to the rescues that come through our home and makes all who enter our home feel like they are his best friend.....skin and fur alike! This is such a help to us and to the dogs who are so unsure and afraid when they come. He and Maya are inseparable. He is also best buddies with my grand daughter. Though I would not support a greeder or back yard breeder by making a puppy purchase.... if you come across one from rescue or shelter these dogs would make a great addition to anyones home and group.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Leanne said:


> My rescue Symon I was told is what is known as a "Teddy Bear" I have also seen them called Shichon or a Bizchu. He 5 years old and about 12 lbs. I think he is beautiful. I will say the coat is a little bit of a challenge. He has a Tzu tail face and ears but the rest is curly bichon coat.
> 
> View attachment 219177
> 
> ...



Awe...Your rescue, Symon is a Cutie. He sounds like a real doll. 
I love that he helps welcome the rescues. 
I love his smile. 
I bet he has a big heart for the rescues, being one himself...That is so sweet :wub: Brings happy tears to my eyes 
Thanks for sharing him with us and encouraging others to rescue those like him :wub:


----------

